# Firmware build v8.1 2018.28.5 377ec8b (8/13/2018)



## markrodg (Apr 9, 2016)

They must be targeting me. According to Teslifi, I was first for 28.1 and now I'm second for 28.5

Still says just "minor improvements" as the release note.


----------



## Pike (Sep 13, 2017)

In the same boat as you, got 28.1 last week, and just got 28.5


----------



## itsnorm (Jan 19, 2018)

Same here! Wonder if this latest update will fix some of the bugs I've been experiencing.


----------



## Jakey (Oct 6, 2016)

Just got the update also. Went from 28.3 to 28.5


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Pike said:


> In the same boat as you, got 28.1 last week, and just got 28.5


Same here...6-days between updates...will install tonight and will hopefully the car will sleep better on this version.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

itsnorm said:


> Same here! Wonder if this latest update will fix some of the bugs I've been experiencing.


What bugs you got?


----------



## markrodg (Apr 9, 2016)

According to Teslafi, Jarvis slept 6 hours last night. That’s the first good night sleep he’s gotten in a week. Charging was also recycling every few minutes and I woke up to dozens of “charging started” notifications on my phone. That also seems to have cleared up too. 

I had overheat protection off last night but will turn it on tonight.


----------



## itsnorm (Jan 19, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> What bugs you got?


The most annoying bug was the fact that the washer and brake fluid alerts would be on (most of the time) for the first minute of driving. It didn't happen today, but I'll keep an eye on it for the next few days. I've almost gotten used to ignoring any "warning lights" at startup.

I also had some issues with the rearview camera staying black for the first 1-5 seconds. Once the camera never showed up -- so I had to look over my shoulder like a sucker. That might have been fixed in 28.4 per some other commenters.

The last one that I can think of right now is something that happens very rarely (but is quite obnoxious). The radio would cut out briefly, followed by a loud, annoying buzz. Time will tell if the 28.x updates fixed that, too.


----------



## #drizzydang (Jul 5, 2018)

I am on 26.3. how do I get this update?


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

itsnorm said:


> The most annoying bug was the fact that the washer and brake fluid alerts would be on (most of the time) for the first minute of driving. It didn't happen today, but I'll keep an eye on it for the next few days. I've almost gotten used to ignoring any "warning lights" at startup.
> 
> I also had some issues with the rearview camera staying black for the first 1-5 seconds. Once the camera never showed up -- so I had to look over my shoulder like a sucker. That might have been fixed in 28.4 per some other commenters.
> 
> The last one that I can think of right now is something that happens very rarely (but is quite obnoxious). The radio would cut out briefly, followed by a loud, annoying buzz. Time will tell if the 28.x updates fixed that, too.


Humm can't say I've personally experienced any of those.



#drizzydang said:


> I am on 26.3. how do I get this update?


You just sit back and wait...  If it's a good update it will flow freely and quickly to all!


----------



## itsnorm (Jan 19, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> Humm can't say I've personally experienced any of those.


Oh yeah, I'm thinking of a few other things I've experienced in the first 6 weeks of ownership...

I've had issues where pressing the Homelink button didn't do anything. I had to reset the display to get that to work (and to close my garage door).

My phone key is unreliable (using my LG phone). I hear that iPhone users have more luck with it, but I can count on my doors being unlocked by my phone maybe 85% of the time. And it always knows when I'm showing a friend how cool it is. 

And it's not 100% of the time, but sometimes when I close my door, the A/C and radio cut out and restart.

In the grand scheme of things, these are all small... but with every software update I hope they diminish.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

itsnorm said:


> Oh yeah, I'm thinking of a few other things I've experienced in the first 6 weeks of ownership...
> 
> I've had issues where pressing the Homelink button didn't do anything. I had to reset the display to get that to work (and to close my garage door).
> 
> ...


I've had a few Homelink "auto-close" misses, but it's always worked manually by pressing the icon.

My iPhone 8 works on the first try as a key I would say 60% of the time, and I don't think it's a car issue rather the phone not continually sending BT data because as soon as I wake the screen in those cases it works 100%.

Besides that 28.1 has not been TeslaFi friendly for me, bunch of "Offline" messages and the car does not sleep as it would on 24.7... looks like this might be fixed in 28.5

*** On 28.5 now @ lucky 777 miles ***


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

itsnorm said:


> And it's not 100% of the time, but sometimes when I close my door, the A/C and radio cut out and restart.


I had this problem occasionally when I closed the door as I was sitting down. Apparently the seat sensor hasn't picked up an occupant yet so it shuts down briefly. Once I started consciously sitting down prior to closing the door several weeks ago, I haven't had this problem again.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@itsnorm is that from cheers? loved the show. anyway, turn off doze on your app settings for Android.
go to settings
applications
scroll down to Tesla 
and make sure it says "not optimized"
this might be under a further window under "manage battery usage" also.
it used to do this to me and it's been night and day since I've done this. sometimes when my phone has been asleep for a while I have to wake it up in order for the key to work but 99% of the time it now works when it didn't before I adjusted this setting. Whats funny is when it upgraded to 9.0 the other day it actually reset the app setting to turn off again it was weird but all is good now again.


----------



## itsnorm (Jan 19, 2018)

relidtm said:


> @itsnorm is that from cheers? loved the show. anyway, turn off doze on your app settings for Android.
> go to settings
> applications
> scroll down to Tesla
> ...


Thanks for the help. My version of Android might be different, but I think I've turned off all battery optimizations. I still get an occasional "Tap card" message.

Under the App settings, I went into Battery usage and "Background Activity" (Allow app to run in background when not in use) is on, and it is listed on the "Power Saving Exclusions" as Excluded.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I can't remember who has the same phone as you the guy with the beard and his arms crossed for his picture he might know.
I know Samsung does their own version of android with a layer over the top you are probably right but I'm not sure. I haven't used a Samsung since the droid.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

I was hoping that they would make the rear camera clearer.... At night is is so grainy.... and even shows areas with video noise (green and pink).... Every distracting when having to use it at night...


----------



## Babar Batla (Mar 25, 2018)

Got 28.5 pushed to me by mobile tech. He wanted to see if it fixes my issue with some steaming channels not sticking in favorites. Tested one channel and it sticked. Let’s see if that fixes it. He suggested he comes out to do hard reset, but perhaps that is not needed.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

So just to update my experiences so far on 28.5 1-day post install... and after a double reset just to try to clear things:

iPhone 8 as a key still had a miss for me yesterday...waking the screen solved it.
Still getting "Open App" messages via iOS widget and "Offline" TeslaFi.
Car still not sleeping routinely during the day as it did on 24.7 
Car slept and charged fine last night while plugged in, no cycling issues.
Auto-wipers seem to be improved.
NAV screen no longer zooms in on each start/drive as it did on previous software.


----------



## NOICE4ME (Jun 1, 2018)

Also just got this update from 28.1. Hope it solves the battery drain I started noticing after getting that update from 21.9. Could be the overheat protection causing this, but the car is usually in an underground parking garage or in the garage at home, so I don't think that's it.


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> So just to update my experiences so far on 28.5 1-day post install... and after a double reset just to try to clear things:
> 
> iPhone 8 as a key still had a miss for me yesterday...waking the screen solved it.
> Still getting "Open App" messages via iOS widget and "Offline" TeslaFi.
> ...


#2 and 3 on your list are still bothering me on 28.2 Have you noticed that the regenerative braking has gone back to the way it felt on 24.7? (If you have noticed any change at all).

Thanks!


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

cain04 said:


> #2 and 3 on your list are still bothering me on 28.2 Have you noticed that the regenerative braking has gone back to the way it felt on 24.7? (If you have noticed any change at all).
> Thanks!


Yeah #2&#3 are really bugging me....took for granted how seamless TeslaFi was on 24.7... just did what it was supposed to do. Only upside is since 28.1 idle/vampire drain seems much lower then on 24.7 for me anyways.

Haven't noticed anything significant about the braking... what are you feeling, more or less? I'm still trying to figure where the curve is.


----------



## Babar Batla (Mar 25, 2018)

I noticed the battery meter is a little bit wider on the screen. 10-15% wider on the screen. Also AutoPilot seems smoother overall. Only got like 10min on it today. But the acceleration to catch up to set speed isn't so aggressive. It seems like it's set to like 1 mph per second. So, much smoother. e.g. car in front of you moves out and leaves plenty of room for the car to get to set speed, AuotPilot would speed up very quickly in the past. It's now a steady growth. 

I am now looking for the improvement around breaking. The Radar based system wanted to always keep the set relative distance, but humans don't drive like that. A smoother Autopilot could give a little on the distance to smooth things out. versus matching exactly with aggressive breaking. Obviously aggressive braking makes sense in some scenarios.


----------



## Heals (Apr 25, 2018)

markrodg said:


> They must be targeting me. According to Teslifi, I was first for 28.1 and now I'm second for 28.5
> 
> Still says just "minor improvements" as the release note.


Installed 28.1 then 28.5. Now waiting for EAP free trial.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mobile service was working on my car today and I asked them to check. 28.5 was not available to be pushed to my car.


----------



## ymilord (Mar 31, 2017)

Interesting. Our 3 is still running 28.1. I've been checking if it has been connected to the wifi for the last couple nights. That looks all looks good. Monday night I rebooted the display MCU thinking that may help- but no dice. When it updated to 28.1 we got a push notification on our phones and the next morning when I first got in it showed the 'What's new' tab.

This time around, nothing has happened. Otherwise, the car is working great.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

As of now only about 5% of TeslaFi Model 3's are reporting 28.5 so not to worry, might not roll too far... Next one is likely already in the works.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@itsnorm reach out to @Rich M


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)

Since I installed 28.1 I’ve noticed that I can now unlock the car with the button on the charge cable (I.e. I no longer have to open a door on the way to unplug the cable each morning). Is this new in 28.x or did I just miss it before?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Brett said:


> Since I installed 28.1 I've noticed that I can now unlock the car with the button on the charge cable (I.e. I no longer have to open a door on the way to unplug the cable each morning). Is this new in 28.x or did I just miss it before?


Was the car sleeping when you did that? After charging overnight I find that pressing the button on the charge cable does nothing.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

I’ve had the charge cable button wake things up one a few occasions. Definitely not a 100% thing.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Brett said:


> Since I installed 28.1 I've noticed that I can now unlock the car with the button on the charge cable (I.e. I no longer have to open a door on the way to unplug the cable each morning). Is this new in 28.x or did I just miss it before?


With your phone on you though correct?

That was my experience...on 27.4 even with phone on me and car locked/sleeping I had to open a door first (or manually unlock car via app) to disconnect charger. Now on 28.1 & 28.5 as long as your phone key is on you you can disconnect while car is still locked.

I have never been able to disconnect the charger without a key or manual unlock as that would kind of defeat the safety of the charging system IMO.


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> on 27.4 even with phone on me and car locked/sleeping I had to open a door first (or manually unlock car via app) to disconnect charger. Now on 28.1 & 28.5 as long as your phone key is on you you can disconnect while car is still locked.


This. In the past I had to unlock the car before I could unplug the charge cable. Now when the car is locked but I have my phone on me, pushing the button on the charge handle unlocks the car, the same as if I had pulled a door handle. For me this has worked 100% since I discovered it a few days ago.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

relidtm said:


> @itsnorm reach out to @Rich M


It's happening to me now too. Seemed to be with the latest version of the Tesla app. Not opening the door, or if it does, then it will ask for the key card unless I keep waking up the phone the entire time.


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

Brett said:


> This. In the past I had to unlock the car before I could unplug the charge cable. Now when the car is locked but I have my phone on me, pushing the button on the charge handle unlocks the car, the same as if I had pulled a door handle. For me this has worked 100% since I discovered it a few days ago.


This is great!. I always have to open the door and then unplug the charger cable. I have to try this today


----------



## oripaamoni (Jan 25, 2018)

Vidya said:


> This is great!. I always have to open the door and then unplug the charger cable. I have to try this today


This is one thing that always annoyed me! Glad they fixed it... Somehow I am still stuck on 2018.14.13!! haven't had an update since April when I got Chill mode. Been super patient and I don't want to be that guy calling and bugging them to push an update but it seems like I am one of the very last with such an old version.


----------



## Nikola (Apr 4, 2016)

NJturtlePower said:


> Now on 28.1 & 28.5 as long as your phone key is on you you can disconnect while car is still locked.


Wish that was true for me on 28.1, but I still have to pop open a door to get the Mobile Connector to disconnect most of the time.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Nikola said:


> Wish that was true for me on 28.1, but I still have to pop open a door to get the Mobile Connector to disconnect most of the time.


Interesting... iPhone user or other?

iPhone 8 here and after reading a similar thread I was sure to try it on 28.1 and was working as described and still does on 28.5.


----------



## Nikola (Apr 4, 2016)

iPhone 7 with iOS 11.4.1.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Nikola said:


> Wish that was true for me on 28.1, but I still have to pop open a door to get the Mobile Connector to disconnect most of the time.


This is only a partial solution anyway. I don't use the mobile connector or a wall connector. I have a J1772 solution in my garage (which is plenty good enough--only 2A less than the mobile connector) so I don't normally have a "button" to press to unlock the connector. It should unlock the connector as soon as the phone key proximity is detected.


----------



## ronmis (Jul 10, 2018)

Last updated model 3 with 28.5 was last night, nothing since. They probably found a bug and will release a new update soon. Maybe 28.8?


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

oripaamoni said:


> This is one thing that always annoyed me! Glad they fixed it... Somehow I am still stuck on 2018.14.13!! haven't had an update since April when I got Chill mode. Been super patient and I don't want to be that guy calling and bugging them to push an update but it seems like I am one of the very last with such an old version.


I'm an anti-proponent of people calling service and asking for updates...they have enough on their plate right now. I was stuck on 21.9 since June until a couple weeks ago, but I remained patient and finally went to 26.3 and now 28.5. But if you're in the last 1% of people stuck on a 4-month old software version, I'd say you're justified in asking what's up. There might be something going on that's not allowing your car to receive updates.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

zosoisnotaword said:


> I'm an anti-proponent of people calling service and asking for updates...they have enough on their plate right now. I was stuck on 21.9 since June until a couple weeks ago, but I remained patient and finally went to 26.3 and now 28.5. But if you're in the last 1% of people stuck on a 4-month old software version, I'd say you're justified in asking what's up. There might be something going on that's not allowing your car to receive updates.


I'll second that. Although complaining on the forum might be all that is needed. I too was stuck at 18.14 from the time I picked up my car until I started asking about it on the forum. That night I got an update, and then the very next night I got another update! Good luck to you @oripaamoni !


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

yep 21.9 woops lol


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@Rich M @itsnorm happened to me this morning first time in a while i agree with rich it might be the new update i got yesterday


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

I got 2018.28.5 yesterday @SoFlaModel3 
Easiest way to get an update pushed to you is by messaging Tesla service. I've had trouble with rangers not wanting to send it to me smh. So this is what I did.

Go to manage -> Ask a question -> Select Service -> Type in "Update Failed Twice" on the subject bar -> describe what happened and say that you had the update and it failed on you twice.

Next, just wait a day.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Jaspal said:


> I got 2018.28.5 yesterday @SoFlaModel3
> Easiest way to get an update pushed to you is by messaging Tesla service. I've had trouble with rangers not wanting to send it to me smh. So this is what I did.
> 
> Go to manage -> Ask a question -> Select Service -> Type in "Update Failed Twice" on the subject bar -> describe what happened and say that you had the update and it failed on you twice.
> ...


I was right next to the mobile service ranger while he was on the laptop. Same screen where updates have previously appeared and it was empty yesterday.


----------



## markrodg (Apr 9, 2016)

cain04 said:


> Have you noticed that the regenerative braking has gone back to the way it felt on 24.7? (If you have noticed any change at all).


I'm glad someone else felt this. These "feels different" bugs are hard to troubleshoot. Something definitely felt different. Like regen braking didn't kick in until less that 20mph. It's a dangerous change if you're anticipating more braking than you actually get. I even called the SC about what I "felt" wasn't right. They researched logs but couldn't find anything out of the ordinary. I will say that with 28.5 it "feels" like it's back to normal. That or I'm just getting used to it now.


----------



## markrodg (Apr 9, 2016)

MGallo said:


> Wait, what? Your car is named Jarvis too? Copycat!


Ha! It's unfortunate that we think we are so clever but then find out Teslafi says Jarvis is the 5th most popular name. Oh well. The neighborhood kids all think I'm brilliant.


----------



## 40milecommuter (Jul 4, 2018)

Updated to 28.5. I'm now seeing Vampire Gain. Seriously. I gained 2 miles today parked in the sun with temps in the high 80's.


----------



## 350VDC (May 20, 2018)

40milecommuter said:


> Updated to 28.5. I'm now seeing Vampire Gain


The update must have activated the hidden Solar Glass roof, so now the car charges itself in the sun....Awesome!


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Brett said:


> This. In the past I had to unlock the car before I could unplug the charge cable. Now when the car is locked but I have my phone on me, pushing the button on the charge handle unlocks the car, the same as if I had pulled a door handle. For me this has worked 100% since I discovered it a few days ago.


On a related note, the last time I plugged our M3 in, I didn't have to unlock the car before the charge port would open.


----------



## Dave EV (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm on 2018.26.3 and was able to unplug this morning (using the J1772 adapter) without having to unlock the car first. Pushing the J1772 handle trigger unlocked the adapter and I was able to remove it, so I think this isn't a feature specific to 2018.28.X, but maybe 2018.26.X.


----------



## miketrionfo (Jul 2, 2018)

I picked up my 3 on Wed (woot) and was upgraded to 28.5 that night. Right after I connected it to my wifi I was prompted that I'd have an update that evening.

This morning, my backup camera went black. Support told me to "Security Settings -> Power Off" and it did not fix the issue. I also did the double button restart a few times as well. Still black. The OS also randomly restarted itself twice while I was turning the camera on and off. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## NOICE4ME (Jun 1, 2018)

40milecommuter said:


> Updated to 28.5. I'm now seeing Vampire Gain. Seriously. I gained 2 miles today parked in the sun with temps in the high 80's.


I noticed this as well after the upgrade. Sometimes (not always) after driving that involved a lot of regenerative braking, I park the car and when I get back in a few hours later, the range has increased by a couple of miles. I wonder if the regen braking has a delayed response of updating the range?


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

NOICE4ME said:


> I noticed this as well after the upgrade. Sometimes (not always) after driving that involved a lot of regenerative braking, I park the car and when I get back in a few hours later, the range has increased by a couple of miles. I wonder if the regen braking has a delayed response of updating the range?


I agree. I also felt the same. its not vampire drain which is more. the battery indicator is not correct. I usually take 60 km trip every day. and 8 hours without charging(parking outside my work). earlier to 28.2 update, the battery depletion is approximately half. but after the update, vampire drain looks high, but overall battery depletion is almost the same. 
some software bug i think.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

markrodg said:


> I'm glad someone else felt this. These "feels different" bugs are hard to troubleshoot. Something definitely felt different. Like regen braking didn't kick in until less that 20mph. It's a dangerous change if you're anticipating more braking than you actually get. I even called the SC about what I "felt" wasn't right. They researched logs but couldn't find anything out of the ordinary. I will say that with 28.5 it "feels" like it's back to normal. That or I'm just getting used to it now.


Noticed the same about regen. Eagerly waiting to get to 28.5


----------



## Shygar (Sep 14, 2017)

markrodg said:


> They must be targeting me. According to Teslifi, I was first for 28.1 and now I'm second for 28.5
> 
> Still says just "minor improvements" as the release note.


Curiously your screenshot shows a VIN 37XXX but your signature shows 26XXX


----------



## markrodg (Apr 9, 2016)

Shygar said:


> Curiously your screenshot shows a VIN 37XXX but your signature shows 26XXX


That app screen shot isn't mine. Only the dash screenshot is mine. it looks like the forum lets you browse all photos uploaded to the thread. Had me worried there 

That's odd though. If you click on the thumbnail in the post it shows you just the image. If you click the link next to the thumbnail it lets you navigate all photos in the thread. Where's the button on the steering wheel so I can say "bug report"?!


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

markrodg said:


> Where's the button on the steering wheel so I can say "bug report"?!


Press and hold the right wheel button for all voice commands, including "bug report .."


----------



## Shygar (Sep 14, 2017)

RichEV said:


> Press and hold the right wheel button for all voice commands, including "bug report .."


That works for this forum too?


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

350VDC said:


> The update must have activated the hidden Solar Glass roof, so now the car charges itself in the sun....Awesome!


If it was not for this post, I'll not state that after 26.3 I noticed 1 to 2 miles gains in short park during the day. I thought I am losing it.


----------



## Grinfixer (Apr 10, 2016)

What is this sleeping issue? I have no idea what you're talking about?


----------



## mmccking (Jul 2, 2018)

SimonMatthews said:


> On a related note, the last time I plugged our M3 in, I didn't have to unlock the car before the charge port would open.


Same. Coming from 28.3 to 28.5 now requires me to unlock the car first. This happens when using the j1772 adapter.


----------



## markrodg (Apr 9, 2016)

mmccking said:


> Same. Coming from 28.3 to 28.5 now requires me to unlock the car first. This happens when using the j1772 adapter.


For me, on 28.5, if the car is sleeping I cannot unlock the charge port by simply pressing the button on the charger. The car has to be awake first. You can wake it either with the app or you can wake it by lightly pressing one of the door handles. If the car is already awake, pressing the charging button will allow you to unlock it. I don't think there's a way to tell if the car is awake or sleeping by just looking at it.


----------



## Grinfixer (Apr 10, 2016)

Can someone define asleep for me?
I have a 25% success rate pressing the button on my charger and having the car release and open up. Does this sleeping thing have something to do with that? I too have about an 85% success rate using my phone to open. The car asks for my card at the worst time...


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

zosoisnotaword said:


> I'm an anti-proponent of people calling service and asking for updates...they have enough on their plate right now. I was stuck on 21.9 since June until a couple weeks ago, but I remained patient and finally went to 26.3 and now 28.5. But if you're in the last 1% of people stuck on a 4-month old software version, I'd say you're justified in asking what's up. There might be something going on that's not allowing your car to receive updates.


The last update failed, took out EAP, and never tried to re-install. I called and they said, "Oh, yeah, I see here we have to trigger a reformat on your flash drive-it never would have installed if you didn't bring it to our attention."


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

mmccking said:


> Same. Coming from 28.3 to 28.5 now requires me to unlock the car first. This happens when using the j1772 adapter.


I have never been able to open the chart port door without first unlocking the car.


----------



## oripaamoni (Jan 25, 2018)

John said:


> The last update failed, took out EAP, and never tried to re-install. I called and they said, "Oh, yeah, I see here we have to trigger a reformat on your flash drive-it never would have installed if you didn't bring it to our attention."


They told me to make a service appointment.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

I finally updated to 28.5 (from 21.9.) Had to get the service center to do it, I was experiencing a few minor issues. Looking forward to finally having summon, honk on door lock and wifi.


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

Finally made the jump from 18.3 to 28.5 today, via service appointment. My wife took it in and they had no loaner cars available so she had to sit there for 3 hours. Needless to say she was not overly happy, especially considering they kept coming out to tell her 30 more minutes, and then 30 minutes would pass and they would say another 30 minutes or so. 

Haven't been home yet to check out new features, but they didn't give any reason as to why it hadn't updated on its own.


----------



## markrodg (Apr 9, 2016)

aquadoggie said:


> Finally made the jump from 18.3 to 28.5 today,


Holy moly! You will have a few nice features to play with having been stuck for that long. Enjoy!


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> So just to update my experiences so far on 28.5 1-day post install... and after a double reset just to try to clear things:
> 
> iPhone 8 as a key still had a miss for me yesterday...waking the screen solved it.
> Still getting "Open App" messages via iOS widget and "Offline" TeslaFi.
> ...


The improved auto-wipers and no longer zooming in on start are significant -- now I am impatient to get that update ;-)
(still on 26.3)


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Bernard said:


> The improved auto-wipers and no longer zooming in on start are significant -- now I am impatient to get that update ;-)
> (still on 26.3)


Well now you can just hope for 32.2...just released this morning


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Just joined the 28.5 club an hour ago. (From 28.1) Summon works again!


----------



## dcdttu (Aug 5, 2018)

itsnorm said:


> My phone key is unreliable (using my LG phone). I hear that iPhone users have more luck with it, but I can count on my doors being unlocked by my phone maybe 85% of the time. And it always knows when I'm showing a friend how cool it is.


Try these things with your LG phone to see if it fixes your phone key issues:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fteslamotors%252Fcomments%252F8z7n9v%252F


----------

